# Mature Content Warning: Make Marijuana Legal?



## PhantomLion (Oct 23, 2009)

*Little disclaimer, if you can't handle the subject of the legalization of such a plant than please, I will now ask you kindly to GTFO, those of you who are mature enough to view the following, please enjoy and comment, thank you and have a nice day.*





___________________________________________________________

>> I had hit the recording button, and then this guy starts talking to me and I forgot that I was recording in the first place, but all in all it's a nice video and raises quite a few points. <<

Thanks for watching!


----------

